# Super t5 ect with health issues



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Is it a bad idea to take things like super t5 or eca stacks with high cholesterol? I assume it would be as it raises bp and that cant be a good thing along side high cholesterol. Would be good to hear ppls opinion and if anything is ok to take that wont make it worse


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Always advisable to avoid stimulants when you have high blood pressure.


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Always advisable to avoid stimulants when you have high blood pressure.


 As far as im aware my bp is fine just have high cholesterol. Or am i being really slow and they go hand in hand


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Essexdan said:


> Is it a bad idea to take things like super t5 or eca stacks with high cholesterol? I assume it would be as it raises bp and that cant be a good thing along side high cholesterol. Would be good to hear ppls opinion and if anything is ok to take that wont make it worse


 You been taking anything else? oral steroids for instance?

Get some of this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-Yeast-Rice-With-Policosanol-610mg-30-60-or-90-Capsules-Herb-ology-/182458628690?var=485036417229&hash=item2a7b61ba52:m:mMWg81Fc89PjxwTRbuQNvWg


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

I was on superdrol for less than 2 weeks because i felt like sht on it and stopped 3-4 weeks before the test. Cant remember the figure exactly as i had a lot of things checked il try post up the results over the weekend and see what you guys think


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Essexdan said:


> I was on superdrol for less than 2 weeks because i felt like sht on it and stopped 3-4 weeks before the test. Cant remember the figure exactly as i had a lot of things checked il try post up the results over the weekend and see what you guys think


 Yep SD will deffo raise cholesterol, I'm on my last 7 days at 40mg day :thumb

Currently taking all this below plus TUDCA & N.A.C

What are other good supplements I can run along side superdrol to combat side effects?
Red Yeast Rice- A fermented rice product, that is our best fighter against negative sides form AAS concerning cardiovascular damage. Comprised of nine different mona****ns, which are naturally occurring substances that help regulate cholesterol levels. Along with sterols, and monounsaturated fatty acids, it packs a strong punch.
Dosage : 1.2g ED

COQ10- Although this is abundant in food sources, I feel it prudent to put on here. Not only does it show to help cardiac function, but it�s also imperative to be used with Red Yeast Rice. Can be used in combination with other cholesterol lowering supplements.

Celery Seed- A powerful anti-oxidant, shown to not only lower blood pressure, but may have cancer fighting properties as well. And there is evidence to show its ability in aiding the liver.

Hawthorne Berry: Also very useful to lower BP and keep it on check. A great on cycle supplement. 
Dosage 1000mg ed on cycle.

Policosanol- A blend of fatty alcohol�s, shows great promise in its use as beneficial to cardiovascular health, to include the maintenance of healthy lipid profiles. There is also some theory to a synergistic affect with EFA�s.
Dosage : 20mg 2x a day

Source:

https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=519245


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Yep SD will deffo raise cholesterol, I'm on my last 7 days at 40mg day :thumb
> 
> Currently taking all this below plus TUDCA & N.A.C
> 
> ...


 Currently taking coq10. Omega 3,6,9 multi vit and cholestagaurd plant sterols from h&b

I have a look into the other stuff cheers mate

Just ordered a load. Does it mattter if you split doses or just take it all at once?


----------

